

Should McDonald's fire all the human workers? - EzraButler
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/4599/should-mcdonalds-fire-everyone/

======
mrt0mat0
tl;dr. yes. i don't care anymore. they should fire their employees and just
close down shop. i know the article implies it should be automated, but i
don't really care. the food is horrible for you. this is the time when we all
stand up and say, fuck fast food. let's eat a food that wasn't chemically
marketed to make us want more.

~~~
sheraz
Oh come on. That is bit dramatic don't you think? Fast food, like coffee, sex,
drugs, and even water are dangerous when taken to excess.

How about this mantra: Everything in moderation, including moderation. :-)

